# ruger lcp 380 ammo and jams



## Harry (Jan 15, 2010)

I read an article in the American Rifleman magazine today and they refer to this handgun being picky on the ammo that it will shoot without jams or malfunctions. I am purchasing the lcp and need feedback as to any problems forum members have had, and their opinion of this handgun.
I have great reviews of the LCP especially the post recall models. Many refer to the ease of ammo feed and lack of jams or malfunctions. Is there ammo that is better for this handgun based on this issue(assuming you can get it)?


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I initially had an issue where if I cycled the slide until the lcp had ejected all 7 rounds, when I picked the rounds up some of them had a "smiley" indentation on the bullet. This happened almost exclusively to winchester white box round nose ammo. I have since followed the advise on the "elsiepea" forum and polished the feed ramp. IMO, the LCP benefits from this procedure. I'm hearing people swap out the stock recoil spring for a heavier 13# spring and I'm thinking about trying that for the hell of it. 
I currently use hydra shoks, but have been actively seeking hornady critical defense. I've read various reports that hornady invented the .380 critical defense around the LCP platform.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have a pre-recall LCP and have not had any issues before or after. Have shot WWB, Blazer Brass (when I could find it and Mag. Use Federal & Speer for the carry rounds.

No issues with mine other than it is not fun to shoot at the range. But I knew that when I purchased it.


----------

